# We need more tutorials?



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

do we need more photoshop tutorials like the one by jmax at the top of the page?

i think we do, i have no clue how to use photoshop, but with that guide i did what it said on the tin....

now, who is willing?:lol:


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Try here


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Excellent link! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for that link :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I've used that before and its a cracking site!! good spot mate !!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

agreed - search and yee shall find when it comes to photoshop tips and actions etc. remember to record actions when you find something good, so that next time when you forget how you did it you simply use your own action


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

ive done 4 or 5 tutorials so far but only one of them has been picked up on


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

are u tryin to do car mods on photoshop or just random designing

if so heres a few :

http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Photoshop/1

http://www.tutorials-expert.com/

http://www.freshtuts.com/

http://www.good-tutorials.com/

http://www.pixel2life.com/

hope that helps - i did have a few on car modiflyin if anyones interested


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am still a bit clunky in PS but getting (slightly better)...

Good website for source images (Tattoo designs etc) here:

http://www.deviantart.com/

As a for instance I got my next tat design on there and PS'd it onto my back before getting it done!! much less pain!!


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> are u tryin to do car mods on photoshop or just random designing
> 
> if so heres a few :
> 
> ...


can you pm me or post the ones on car modiflyin ,
cheers kenny


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol sorry i thought it was tuts in general ill try to find my cars one but i think i deleted them

i can make my own and show you how to make a carbon fibre panels


----------

